# Been a lurker for a while



## EEKAMousery (May 29, 2014)

Hi everybody,

I joined up a while ago and have been lurking around reading like mad ever since. I had contacted a couple of people through here before inquiring on where to get mice in northeast Florida and ended up with successful results.

I decided this morning that it's time to actually POST something. From our first mice we have now had 2 lovely litters. The first litter only consisted of one cute little blue agouti fella. We very un-originally named him Popper. It just fit him too well. LOL! We are so dang proud of our first born mouser!!!! 

Here he is at 9 days old:









Then again at 16 days old:

























Our 2nd litter was a bit bigger. We ended up with 4 girls and 1 boy.

First up is the boy. He's a poor self blue w/tan guard hairs. I'm in touch with a breeder up north who has an excellent line of blues. I'm hoping to get some from her to breed into our line to improve the color of our line.

















Now the girls. The first one we thought was a black eyed silver at first, but she's darkening up into a lighter blue color. The 2nd one has a little longer hair than the others, like their mom, but I don't think it's long enough to actually call her a "LongHaired" mouse. The last two are twins and I'm still looking for something on them to be able to really tell them apart.

































We were told by the breeder we got our mice from that they carry blue and sure enough, we got all blues out of them. So happy!!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

They are gorgeous! I have a long hair as well and he always comes out when I'm in the room. He always wants to be held. Haha they are adorable!


----------



## EEKAMousery (May 29, 2014)

Thanks!!  It's so fun to have them all run out to hop on & off my hand when I visit with them. It's even brought their pet store mum out of her shell and she's way more curious about us now. I guess seeing that we haven't hurt her babies softened her up some. LOL!


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Several of those mice look like poor blacks on my screen rather than dark blues.


----------



## EEKAMousery (May 29, 2014)

They look so different in different pics. I've been talking with a long-time mouser friend of mine, and studying all the pages on the FinnMouse site, all along and they are deft blues. I need to get them outside to take some really good pics of them in natural light.


----------

